# Can Corsair CX430M enough for my Config ?



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

Hai,

I am going to upgrade to GTX 950 which will increase my power consumption from minimum 261 watts to recommended 311 watts. Can my Corsair CX430M enough for my config which is below:

Intel Core i5 4670S 
Gigabyte B85M-D3H 
Gainward GTX 950 2GB 
Kingston V+200 240GB 
*Corsair CX430M *
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 
 Antec 120mm X4 Blue LED  fans
*i.imgur.com/lcrw7gB.png

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil

PS:I am using this for calculating my power requirements:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - The only power supply calculator trusted by PSU manufacturers and computer enthusiasts


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes it is Enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Yes it is Enough



Thanks buddy Thanks very much.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

According to PSU Tier List Corsair CX Series is 3rd and Antec VP Series is 2nd so, Should I go with Antec VP650PM now or Corsair CX430M is enough for now? Please respond as I am in doubt about how to proceed...


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 18, 2015)

Who told you Antec VP series is 2nd? Antec VP(P) series is worse than the latest Corsair CX. But considering price/performance Antec VP(P) is better


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Who told you Antec VP series is 2nd? Antec VP(P) series is worse than the latest Corsair CX. But considering price/performance Antec VP(P) is better



According to this list:PSU tier list 2.0 - Power Supplies - Components


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> According to this list:PSU tier list 2.0 - Power Supplies - Components



According to that list CX/CXM is in 4th tier and Antec is in 3rd tier..Got enough budget and Intense gaming avoid those.Get Seasonic,best of all,recommended by all and 5 year warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> According to that list CX/CXM is in 4th tier and Antec is in 3rd tier..Got enough budget and Intense gaming avoid those.Get Seasonic,best of all,recommended by all and 5 year warranty.



Seasonic does not have Service Centers in Hyderabad buddy. In case of any RMA one needs to send the PSU either to Chennai, Bangalore or Kolkata. So recommend any other PSU like Antec or Corsair as it is providing 3-4 year warranty upon registration. I am hoping to go with either Antec VP650PM(5k) or Corsair CS550M(6.5k). So god help me that nothing goes wrong until then to any of my components I hope.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> According to this list:PSU tier list 2.0 - Power Supplies - Components



That list is very inaccurate for budget units. The list is maintained mostly by Americans and you know what Americans can't use 230V only units like Antec VPP series. Their knowledge of budget units are very poor.
Use this list:
*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j4TBkdgC6R94iYHoW4O89RbNenhLz8xrjwl7gUsV3ko/edit?usp=sharing

It's based on jonnyguru's list who is a professional reviewer.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Seasonic does not have Service Centers in Hyderabad buddy. In case of any RMA one needs to send the PSU either to Chennai, Bangalore or Kolkata. So recommend any other PSU like Antec or Corsair as it is providing 3-4 year warranty upon registration. I am hoping to go with either Antec VP650PM(5k) or Corsair CS550M(6.5k). So god help me that nothing goes wrong until then to any of my components I hope.



Seasonic are less likely to get damage.Because they provide good quality JAP caps inside.So no need to worry.I live in Hyderabad and i'm going to buy Seasonic soon.Not only in this forum but check other forums,everyone recommends Seasonic. 

I think You already know how power cuts in our place.No one knows when will it go and when will it come and moreover power does not stay stable. 

If you have budget go for Seasonic else get Antec VP series.Get atleast 500w. If GPU suggest 450w,dont buy 450w PSU.More is always good.

Antec is bad at +3.3v.You may find review of it.It will run.why take risk if have budget.

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> That list is very inaccurate for budget units. The list is maintained mostly by Americans and you know what Americans can't use 230V only units like Antec VPP series. Their knowledge of budget units are very poor.
> Use this list:
> *docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j4TBkdgC6R94iYHoW4O89RbNenhLz8xrjwl7gUsV3ko/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It's based on jonnyguru's list who is a professional reviewer.



According to that list.Corsair is in 6th tier,Antec in 7th and Seasonic in 3rd tier.I think you got the best one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Seasonic are less likely to get damage.Because they provide good quality JAP caps inside.So no need to worry.I live in Hyderabad and i'm going to buy Seasonic soon.Not only in this forum but check other forums,everyone recommends Seasonic.
> 
> I think You already know how power cuts in our place.No one knows when will it go and when will it come and moreover power does not stay stable.
> 
> ...



I think Corsair CX430M will suffice for the moment even if I add the GPU like GTX950.

If I upgrade for a more powerful GPU then I will change the PSU as well, until then CX430M will need to hold on.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I think Corsair CX430M will suffice for the moment even if I add the GPU like GTX960.
> 
> If I upgrade for a more powerful GPU then I will change the PSU as well, until then CX430M will need to hold on.



It will.But you sure need to upgrade for better PSU in near future


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION], it should be enough. Gainward finally is letting you upgrade to GTX 960?



rajesh00 said:


> It will.But you sure need to upgrade for better PSU in near future


I don't think he would need to upgrade for next 3 years or so.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION], it should be enough. Gainward finally is letting you upgrade to GTX 960?
> 
> 
> I don't think he would need to upgrade for next 3 years or so.



He lives in Hyd thats the issue.Lots of power fluctuations here.And also Corsair PSU handles max temp of 30'c probably more sometimes and Seasonic 50'c.Life span will decrease fast.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @bssunil , it should be enough. *Gainward finally is letting you upgrade to GTX 960*?
> 
> I don't think he would need to upgrade for next 3 years or so.


No but I need to buy a new Gainward GPU @ 13.5k

- - - Updated - - -



rajesh00 said:


> He lives in Hyd thats the issue.Lots of power fluctuations here.And also *Corsair PSU handles max temp of 30'c probably more sometimes* and Seasonic 50'c.Life span will decrease fast.



This is what I am worried about. If CX430M can hold because I have an APC UPS which can see through the power fluctuations then I dont need to change the present PSU or else PSU change is imminent.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> This is what I am worried about. If CX430M can hold because I have an APC UPS which can see through the power fluctuations then I dont need to change the present PSU or else PSU change is imminent.



For the same reason,i'm going for Seasonic.I don't wanna take risk and reduce my components burn/reduce their lifespan.We spent thousands for components,spending 2k more than normal PSU doesn't hurt.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> For the same reason,i'm going for Seasonic.I don't wanna take risk and reduce my components burn/reduce their lifespan.We spent thousands for components,spending 2k more than normal PSU doesn't hurt.



I still has a doubt regarding the compatibility of my PSU with my config.
*i.imgur.com/lcrw7gB.png

The present PSU is enough I think so right.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I still has a doubt regarding the compatibility of my PSU with my config.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oQVINLq.png
> 
> The present PSU is enough I think so right.



Always be at safer side.Don't just bottleneck.  
Is that with 750ti or gtx 960 ?

With 750ti,you will be good.Asus GTX 960 under load draws 100w.I think overall system wattage will not go more than 300w.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Always be at safer side.Don't just bottleneck.
> Is that with 750ti or gtx 960 ?
> 
> With 750ti,you will be good.Asus GTX 960 under load draws 100w.I think overall system wattage will not go more than 300w.



The above recommended PSU wattage of 311w is including GTX950. With GTX750Ti it does not cross 250w.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> The above recommended PSU wattage of 373w is including GTX960. With GTX750Ti it does not cross 250w.



Seems like you have many fans  still i don't think it will reach hardly 350w.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Seems like you have many fans  still i don't think it will reach hardly 350w.



I have 1 92mm fan with CM Hyper TX3 EVO and 5 Antec 120mm Blue LED fans (2in front, 2on top, 1at rear)

I have 1 last question regarding my present UPS which is APC 600VA which can support upto 360w but will it support if I add GTX950 while gaming not while browsing or in idle mode.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> No but I need to buy a new Gainward GPU @ 16k


If that's the case, don't buy gainward again going from your past experience. Buy Asus or Zotac GTX 960 instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If that's the case, don't buy gainward again going from your past experience. Buy Asus or Zotac GTX 960 instead.



Yes I am going either with Asus Strix or Zotac 4GB Versions which ever is cheaper.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> I have 1 92mm fan with CM Hyper TX3 EVO and 5 Antec 120mm Blue LED fans (2in front, 2on top, 1at rear)
> 
> I have 1 last question regarding my present UPS which is APC 600VA which can support upto 360w but will it support if I add GTX960 while gaming not while browsing or in idle mode.



May be for Idle.I think 800va will do good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> May be for Idle.I think 800va will do good.



Yes Thats what I think. APC 600VA will not support GTX950 GPU so going with APC 1100VA UPS is best.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Is *APC 600VA UPS* enough for gaming on a *GTX950 GPU* which has 90 watt TDP? Below are the stats of my PSU power requirement...

*i.imgur.com/lcrw7gB.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2015)

you have the same ups and same gpu. why don't you test yourself to see if it is capable or not!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 17, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> you have the same ups and same gpu. why don't you test yourself to see if it is capable or not!



I don't have the GPU right now but about to buy it so asking...


----------



## gta5 (Jun 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> No but I need to buy a new Gainward GPU @ 13.5k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





rajesh00 said:


> For the same reason,i'm going for Seasonic.I don't wanna take risk and reduce my components burn/reduce their lifespan.We spent thousands for components,spending 2k more than normal PSU doesn't hurt.



Have you guys bought seasonic PSU ?

Because i have read in many places that seasonic PSU's aren't compatible with APC 600/800va ups or any other non-sinewave ups.. they restart the system at the time of power cut especially the 520W version


thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 20, 2016)

gta5 said:


> Have you guys bought seasonic PSU ?
> 
> Because i have read in many places that seasonic PSU's aren't compatible with APC 600/800va ups or any other non-sinewave ups.. they restart the system at the time of power cut especially the 520W version
> 
> ...



Yes I bought a Seasonic M12II 620w PSU and its fully compatible with APC UPS. I am happy with it.


----------

